
3D model of a person coughing in an indoor environment – Aalto Uni - Kaibeezy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZSKoNGTR6Q
======
Kaibeezy
Press release here: [https://www.aalto.fi/en/news/researchers-modelling-the-
sprea...](https://www.aalto.fi/en/news/researchers-modelling-the-spread-of-
the-coronavirus-emphasise-the-importance-of-avoiding-busy)

 _The researchers modelled a scenario where a person coughs in an aisle
between shelves, like those found in grocery stores; and taking into
consideration the ventilation._

 _Preliminary results indicate that aerosol particles carrying the virus can
remain in the air longer than was originally thought, so it is important to
avoid busy public indoor spaces._

